# An Amercan Tourist's First Experience with England and Opera



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Released in 1956 this 35 minute film tells of an American Tourist and his unplanned trip to Glyndebourne. Directed by Anthony Asquith and used as a promotional film for the Festival "On Such A Night" features some vintage scenes from La Nozze di Figaro with Sesto Bruscantini, Sena Jurinac, and Frances Bible. The film is said to be available for free download for 10 days so happy watching. There is also an interesting story of the Gwenesis fo the film.

http://www.the-wagnerian.com/2012/05/watch-glyndebournes-quintessentially.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheWagnerian+%28The+Wagnerian%29


----------

